
Functional programming: Monads made clear – in JavaScript - seansh
http://blog.klipse.tech//javascript/2016/08/31/monads-javascript.html
======
seansh
The original Haskell version is also worth a read
[http://blog.sigfpe.com/2006/08/you-could-have-invented-
monad...](http://blog.sigfpe.com/2006/08/you-could-have-invented-monads-
and.html)

